# Yarn bowl for the road



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What a great idea


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Great idea!! I use a plastic ice cream container and cut a hole in the top.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey, that even works at home! Good thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Great DIY project. Should work perfectly for you.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ingenious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Clever idea :thumbup:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


😃😃😃


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

What a clever idea!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks fantastic,good job.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great......I will be looking for that type of container for myself.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nicely done. I love to DIY. Knit on public transport to and from work and this is perfect for me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very clever!


----------



## Calann (Mar 15, 2014)

I like it, thanks for the tip!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great idea! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it--its a pretty color too!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Great idea...I especially like the half-circle on the lid.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :idea: Good Job!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been using my leather punches to punch holes in the tops of all kinds of containers for decades, but almost always I wish I could remove the yarn without unwinding the rest. Your idea is perfect! As the ball shrinks, it can easily be moved to a smaller lock-top container. 
Off to study my existing lock-tops then to the dollar store to see what they have to offer. ... I wonder where that hole-cutter is ... I'm sure I saw it somewhere in the last few years ...


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


And... You can still remove the yarn mid-project, unlike my fancy holder with just a hole in the top! Clever!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Sometimes I use an old plastic pitcher that has a lid with an opening & you turn the lid so the opening lines up with the pour spout & that works very well. Found it at Dollar Tree too.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I made silk bags, or just use a silky fabric and put a drawstring at the top. Easy to stuff into my knitting bag.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have purchased the same bowl for this use but put the hole in the centre yours is a much better idea thanks


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great idea, and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

Smart!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Super idea!


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Great idea&#128516;


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Very ingenious!!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

great idea!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


I use mostly gallon size zip top bags... and sometimes quart size bags. They work great and take up next to no room. They are perfect for travel when space is at a premium.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Good idea! Do you carry it around with you, too, when visiting, sightseeing, etc.?

For pull skeins I use the wine bottle holders that I usually buy on sale at Michaels or Jo-Anns.

I drop the skein in ... and close the lid, if needed. The lid also has a handle. Needles and ruler, etc. also fit, as does what I'm knitting, if small.

We are an inventive bunch!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


👍


----------



## gbjjreef (Feb 4, 2014)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

super idea!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent idea. Have a great trip.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, can you tell me the exact name of the dollar store you bought your bowl? I live in southern Vermont and have not seen that type of top on a bowl. Really like it so if we have that particular story I will go there to get the howl. Thank you! Willie


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Priceless.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A tupperware pitcher with a tab.opening could hold it too. I love the ingenuity here.

This week at a church thrift shop I found my first "real" yarn bowl for 50¢.....in another life she was a cake sized planter withsmall holes in both sides. Holeswer smaller than.my little finger.

I put clear nail.polish..3 coats inside the holes to assure no snagging. Orkss like a charm..tho I laughed long andhard at that Pumpkin Avatar onefrom MI.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A tupperware pitcher with a tab.opening could hold it too. I love the ingenuity here.

This week at a church thrift shop I found my first "real" yarn bowl for 50¢.....in another life she was a cake sized planter withsmall holes in both sides. Holeswer smaller than.my little finger.

I put clear nail.polish..3 coats inside the holes to assure no snagging. Orkss like a charm..tho I laughed long andhard at that Pumpkin Avatar onefrom MI.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

NanaMc said:


> Good idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ingenious-thanks


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I use either a child's sand bucket with the sifting lid or a small backpack. 
The little backpack I use has a small outside zipper pouch which is the perfect size to keep my snips, stitch markers, and row counter. The bag is just big enough to carry my pattern, pouch with crochet hooks, and the yarn. It has a draw sting top so once I pull my work out I can pull it closed so that only my working end comes out.
The sand bucket is great when working a project with more than one color yarn because I can thread each color through one of the sifting holes.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

how easy yet it works


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingenious!


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Very great idea....if you have an electric drill....however,I use a gallon size plastic bag....works well, pliable and fits in anywhere... Sitting in an easy chair?....just tuck it in by your side. HAPPY KNITTING!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you thought about using zip lock type plastic bags? You can close the zip lock part most of the way and then you can squish the bag down to nothing but the yarn pretty much?


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Great Idea!! 
I love the beautiful yarn bowls but they can be pretty pricey and this suits the purpose perfectlyy at home too!!
When I do travel I won't have to worry about breaking it either and it is much lighter than a traditional ceramic bowl.
Thanks for a great idea!!&#128515;


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


Good idea! I recently got back from a long plane trip and I successfully used a gallon-size zip lock bag with about an inch left open for my yarn. I was able to let it drop to the floor and not get dirty and it pulled out easily. They also have 2-gallon bags for larger projects. When the air is pressed out of them, they are smaller for packing too.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Terrific idea--that one should work not only for the road but just about any where!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I keep my working yarn in a zip lock plastic bag when on public transport. It is always getting caught as I work and feels like someone on the other end is pulling. I have to constantly stop and pull the yarn away from there. It is nice being able to squish it down.

Your idea I think is a better solution.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

good job


----------



## Christinak (Nov 7, 2012)

Good for fiddly yarns (ones that defy staying in the ball). Lightweight too!


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Amazingly ingenious ideas. KPers are true gems :thumbup: 

I'm still LOL at JJ's mention of buried tools!!!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow! You are so very clever. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a good idea . As it's not large it could easily fit into a handbag just in case it's needed . I always have issues with yarn at our knitting circle as we have no tables . This might even fit in a pocket .


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh you smarty. Such a great idea and very economical.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

NanaMc said:


> Good idea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great idea!

Fiona &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with everyone, great idea.


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

The rectangular boxes for "wipes" (i.e., diaper wipes) are also good, and they have the hole already.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very creative!! Thanks for sharing...and I love the purple too!!


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

What a GREAT idea ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Great idea. I have several of those type bowls, and so I will use your idea myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

what a great idea. I'll have to check my nearest dollar store. I too am planning a crosscountry trip, by car, in the future. Going from California to Philadelpia. We figured it should take 5 days if we drive 8 hours a day. I see you are located in Oregan, where are you driving to?


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Like your idea


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you! I have been looking for something to hold the cakes in and at a $1.00 a piece I can buy lots of containers to hold my many cakes I have done with my yarn winder.. I'll only make one with a hole in it. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing it. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Clever lady you are!!! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I use those clear vegetable containers from grocery store that have the holes in them & can be snapped shut.
Save the ones large enough to hold ball of yarn & remove any ugly labels.


----------



## Nanamat (Feb 19, 2014)

What a great idea.....so clever....enjoy your travels....


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a great idea! Don't you just love the Dollar Store, add some imagination and look what you created.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect! Have a safe trip!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

perfect! thanks for sharing!


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use a plastic bag like the ones papers come in. Then just cut a corner out to run the yarn thru.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


I just recently discovered these at Joanns'!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

looks like stay in place good knitting


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

What a lovely idea! Probably prettier than my plastic refrigerator bowl!


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

Dollar Tree


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> I just recently discovered these at Joanns'!


I have one like this in red; love it as a misc. yarn ball holder, but doesn't work for a project (for me). Once you've threaded that yarn through the hole and started knitting, if you want to remove the project for any reason (try it on, clean the mustard off it, etc), you have to either unwind the ball or frog the project. Tried extending the hole to the sides; now the lid won't screw on. Need a snap-on like the OP used. Off to Dollar Tree.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Perfect! Have a safe road trip. Joan 8060


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very clever idea


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great idea! Love the Dollar Store for things like this. Even if you mess it up the first time you haven't spent the family fortune. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for the info. We have a dollar tree down in greenfield, mass. Will go there. Willie


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This one is lots better than those for $30, which I would NEVER spend. Good "invention" for knitters.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very clever and economical to boot! Good on you! Thanks for sharing, and have a great trip!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I love thinking out of the box! Or inside the cup!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Terrific!!! Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great idea..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Smart lady you are.. Perfect!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Just perfect!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

brilliant thinking


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great idea


I agree!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Great solution, love it. Have a wonderful vacation?


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Easy to transport too! Have a safe trip. Are you planning to visit yarn shoppes??


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

What an excellent idea! Thank you so much for sharing how you made it. I see a trip to Dollar Tree in my very near future. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful idea


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Perfect !! SAFE TRAVELS!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

For a smaller size skein like Sugar 'n Cream, I did something similar with a margarine pound container. I did my hole in the center of the lid but I like your method better


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

A wonderful idea :thumbup:


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

TerryGrant said:


> We are planning a cross-country driving trip and I plan to take knitting along, so I have been pondering something to hold my working yarn in the car, that will keep it contained and clean. I have had my eye out for a container that is the right size and shape and found this food storage container, with a clamp on lid at the Dollar Store. I used an electric drill with a hole cutter to cut a half circle from the edge, then smoothed the cut with a little sandpaper. It works perfectly! It holds a cake wound from 1 skein of yarn like it was made for that purpose! And it only cost $1 and a few minutes of my time. Just thought I'd share...


Love your idea. It is good when working from the chair or couch also.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I shall be stopping by the dollar store tomorrow. Great idea!


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Smart move, putting the opening on the side instead of the center. I use zip lock plastic bags that I can stuff the whole project into, since most of our travel requires carry on and space is at a premium.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!What an ingenious idea!


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Aren't you clever, Terry...can I come borrow your drill?

no fair tantalizing those of us who are tool impaired....


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> I just recently discovered these at Joanns'!


This is the "fancy" one I have. The problem with it is you can't remove the yarn mid-project. With the OP's hole at the edge you can remove the yarn mid-project.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Manga said:


> I have one like this in red; love it as a misc. yarn ball holder, but doesn't work for a project (for me). Once you've threaded that yarn through the hole and started knitting, if you want to remove the project for any reason (try it on, clean the mustard off it, etc), you have to either unwind the ball or frog the project. Tried extending the hole to the sides; now the lid won't screw on. Need a snap-on like the OP used. Off to Dollar Tree.


Same here... Now it just holds miscellaneous small balls of yarn. And I'm back to keeping the current project in those small gift size paper bags that we are now paying $0.25 for if we forget our own bags....aarggh :roll:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

And if it fits in the cup holder, all the better!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Great idea for traveling.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

practical ... very practical


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I love my nylon bags. Very lightweight and they have a long shoulder strap so it doesn't roll away. Great for the car, airplanes, anywhere!

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALJ8QC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

Very clever! I plan on "borrowing" your idea. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very good idea--I did almost the same--but I got the 18 oz. cup t=with the straw--take the straw out, and it has a hole in the center of the lid!! and it hold a pull skein as well.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

That's a great idea! I am always looking for ideas for home made (why not say craftsman made) devices. I work with women in need and they really can't afford fancy equipment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashiggs (Aug 16, 2012)

great idea!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, good suggestion.


----------



## LillyB25 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

